# Product Storage - Detailing Station



## ad172

UPDATED WITH *HOW-TO *ON PAGE 3

Unfortunately like many detailers I don't have a garage so most of my detailing paraphernalia gets stored underneath the stairs! This means whenever I'm outside cleaning the car I'm constantly running in and out to get different products.

I was after a solution that would allow me to move all my gear and in and out in one go and also serve as good storage.

In conjunction with this, and like many other detailers, I've a slight case of OCD so wanted some uniformity to my collection!! I'd previously transferred my collection to aluminium bottles but with many manufacturers (particularly Dodo Juice) producing such colourful products, I wanted to show this off a bit. Not only that it allows me to see when I running low!!

Anyway the starting point was a Stanley Fatmax rolling storage case:



















All a bit of a mess and the bottles were pretty loose within the case.

So firstly to get some uniformity to the bottles:










I'm working on a slight revision to the labels as I don't think the clear ones work that well.




























And so onto the finished product storage itself. I'm really happy with the results and this will no doubt make my detailing sessions far easier, saving me lugging gear in and out of the house.





































If anyone is interested in me making some more up then let me know. I could be persuaded in making up a limited run!!

Cheers

Adam


----------



## kempe

Very nice buddy :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

thats awesome, where did you get the foam, and what did you use to cut..

also the clear labels where did you get them and how do you print them?


----------



## kempe

I have mine in some 20 inch tool boxes 6 in total as well as 2 bags for spray bottles 2 bags for internall cleaning :thumb:


----------



## kempe

CraigQQ said:


> thats awesome, where did you get the foam, and what did you use to cut..
> 
> also the clear labels where did you get them and how do you print them?


Some ones getting excited :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

kempe said:


> Some ones getting excited :lol:


how can you tell :lol:


----------



## kempe

CraigQQ said:


> how can you tell :lol:


I don't know what gave it away


----------



## RS2

Very tidy m8 nice collection :wave:


----------



## james_death

Superb....:thumb:
I Have the fat max myself, wow the uniform bottles are great and i love the clear labels.
You must have a right printer...:thumb:
The foam is great also in the first foam shot it looks like top bottles are in Ice...:lol:
Was it a hot wire cutter used on the foam???
Made a hot wire cutter myself years ago for making war gaming scenery.:wave:


----------



## PeteO

I love that! well smart bid of modding!!! :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave

Very tidy mate :thumb:

Are those spray bottles from a hairdressers wholesaler?


----------



## yetizone

Very good indeed 

Also interested in how you did the clear labeling :thumb:


----------



## amiller

Love that! Sadly my product/brand turnover is so high I would have different bottles/labels needed every week!

Interested in the foam cutting though- looks uber neat!


----------



## -JP-

ad172 said:


> I've a slight case of OCD


"Slight" case?. Very neat, love the labels:thumb:


----------



## JC01

OMG OMG are you selling these ................I ..WANT ONE , fantastic looks fab :driver:


----------



## Phil H

very impressive, professional looking.


----------



## fizzle86

DW porn!!

Labels and bottles are deadly
Storage unit is amazing looks handy to use!

Seriously i reckon you could sell that!

*interested i. Your labelling technique and where you got your bottles!


----------



## adlem

That's extremely smart! Intrigueing....


----------



## Scottie33

Im very impressed, great stuff fella! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

lol. hes not been back to enlighten us yet!!!


----------



## CraigQQ

lol ive just been put off this idea.. its a fantastic bit of kit, and looked into it myself just now, foam relatively cheap but the workstation(stanely fat max) is £120!!! :doublesho

im out lol


----------



## kempe

CraigQQ said:


> lol ive just been put off this idea.. its a fantastic bit of kit, and looked into it myself just now, foam relatively cheap but the workstation(stanely fat max) is £120!!! :doublesho
> 
> im out lol


Yep you can get them a bit cheaper but there still a bit pricey :lol:


----------



## mattsbmw

i too am interested in the labels and where you got the bottles from.


----------



## ocd13

I have the Fatmax too and its a fantastic box but mine is not nearly as neat as yours haha. I also have a few of the same bottles. Are the larger plastic bottles from the same place?



CraigQQ said:


> lol ive just been put off this idea.. its a fantastic bit of kit, and looked into it myself just now, foam relatively cheap but the workstation(stanely fat max) is £120!!! :doublesho
> 
> im out lol


I got my Fatmax from Costco and it was only £60


----------



## PeteO

You can get the bottles from here
http://www.naturallythinking.com/categories/Bottles-%26-Jars/Plastic-Bottles/

They do nice aluminium ones too!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## ad172

Morning all and thanks for all the positive comments.

Here's a link to my previous thread about the bottles and labels.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=152165

The box is not particularly cheap but it does give a great solution. Are they still available at Costco?

Adam


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe

That is an amazing bit of work. 

Really love that, the bottles and labels are fantastic too.


----------



## ad172

Due to a number of requests and PMs about how to do the foam inserts, cutting and bottles etc I thought it only right that I give something back to other Forum members after giving me so much information over the last 12 months.

I've cancelled the international Patent Application for the "Detailing Station" and also my slot on Dragons Den to sell these world wide!!! 

So here goes:

Firstly the foam was purchsed from a local upholsterer in Cardiff. They have a website which you can order direct from but it might be worth calling them as I cannot remember the type of foam I purchased.

http://www.smfoam.co.uk/

I ordered 100mm thick foam but to be honest I think you could get away with 40mm.

So a template was made of the box and the foam cut accordingly. I used an elctric knife which gave a good cut. I guess the ideal would be a hot wire cutter but I didn't have access to one:










Finished cut-out (Nice socks btw!!:thumb:










Fitted:










Next a template was made up for the cut-outs. I knew the size of bottle I would be using so that gave me an idea of how they could be spaced out.
Base:









Upper Storage:









Overall:









I then got two hole-saws that had a slightly smaller diameter than the bottles I was buying. That ensured a snug fit within the foam.










Pilot holes were then drilled using the template from earlier:










I then used the hole-saws to core out the foam. The trick here was to use the hole-saw in reverse so it wasn't too agressive and gave a neat cut to the foam. I also left the cores in until they were all cut to allow the foam to maintain its rigidity.



















I also wanted storage for various brushes:










Just a drill bit was used in this instance:



















As for the bottles and particulary the labels, most of it is covered under my previous thread. I got these bottles from the the following webites

300ml / 24mm neck - http://www.naturallythinking.com/categories/Bottles-%26-Jars/

500ml / 28mm neck - http://www.biostain-on-ebay.co.uk/epages/es136713.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es136713/Categories/PLASTIC_BOTTLES/PET_Bottles_28mm_Neck

Original bottle thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=152165

After using the detailing station for the first time today it really is an awesome way of storing your products. Yes it's not particularly cheap, but in my mind is definitely worth it!!!

Cheers

Adam


----------



## mattsbmw

Thanks for the post above, excellent  i can see a project coming on soon


----------



## nicmcs

WOW, 
uber OCD. but all jokes aside its seriously organised.


----------



## PeteO

rite, off to the garage!


----------



## james_death

This is exactly what i wanted for my fat max...:thumb:
Ever since i got it i have wanted it organised everything in smaller bottles so i could get all i want in it.
Must get this done, Just on a side note what bottles are in the top section to still allow the tray to sit in please?
Oh and are all the spray tops from your dodo or some ordered online?
A fantastic guide and greatly appreciated:thumb:


----------



## cotter

Very tidy and neat, nice one!


----------



## The Cueball

Looks great...

All I would add is, i would make smaller labels up for the top of the spray heads, then you could see what they are when in the box...

:thumb:


----------



## ad172

james_death said:


> This is exactly what i wanted for my fat max...:thumb:
> Ever since i got it i have wanted it organised everything in smaller bottles so i could get all i want in it.
> Must get this done, Just on a side note what bottles are in the top section to still allow the tray to sit in please?
> Oh and are all the spray tops from your dodo or some ordered online?
> A fantastic guide and greatly appreciated:thumb:


The bottles in the top are the 300ml ones ordered from Naturally thinking. The tops are the 24mm ones ordered from the same site.

The tray that normally sits in here is now in the bottom section. A bit of a squeeze to get it in there but to get the bottles in the top it had to go!!


----------



## McClane

The Cueball said:


> Looks great...
> 
> All I would add is, i would make smaller labels up for the top of the spray heads, then you could see what they are when in the box...
> 
> :thumb:


Old fashioned Dymo label writer ones done on the tape would be amazing!!

------------------------------------

Seriously OP, this is VERY good - and a testament to you. :thumb:

Make's my £35 Stanley mobile work centre I spent last week sorting out look a bit pants . That said, it was only £35 and as the top comes away from the bottom part, so can be conviently stashed with everything upright in the boot when travelling. Just doesn't hold by big EZ brush ... otherwise suits me fine.

Will see if I can get a picture when I get home of the poor/unimaginative man's alternative. :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

McClane said:


> Old fashioned Dymo label writer ones done on the tape would be amazing!!
> 
> :lol:


that is what I used...

:thumb:


----------



## McClane

The Cueball said:


> that is what I used...
> 
> :thumb:


Quality!! I had one as a kid and used to label everything with it! :lol:

Just seen via google they still do them (didn't realise it was called an "embosser")... off to Smith's I trot... :wave:


----------



## ad172

McClane said:


> Quality!! I had one as a kid and used to label everything with it! :lol:


Is that where our OCD started??


----------



## McClane

ad172 said:


> Is that where our OCD started??


It was certainly a good indicator... haven't taken it to your professional extremes yet mate :thumb::lol:


----------



## ade33

Mate that is _insane_ :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: like the bottles too, wish I had time to tidy my stuff up.


----------



## james_death

ad172 said:


> The bottles in the top are the 300ml ones ordered from Naturally thinking. The tops are the 24mm ones ordered from the same site.
> 
> The tray that normally sits in here is now in the bottom section. A bit of a squeeze to get it in there but to get the bottles in the top it had to go!!


Thanks for that, i did think the tray would have to go, but the tray looks so well with the brushes in it.
The plastic bottles make sense to actually see levels especially as small capacity but man i love aluminium bottles especially if i drop them.:lol:


----------



## andy_ad567

were can i get foam peoples? thanking you

ooo also were do you get the spray heads for they bottle on the website cant find then


----------



## ad172

andy_ad567 said:


> were can i get foam peoples? thanking you
> 
> ooo also were do you get the spray heads for they bottle on the website cant find then


Link to Foam shop I got my stuff from is on Page 3 towards the bottom of my thread.

24mm Spray heads are here:

http://www.naturallythinking.com/categories/Bottles-%26-Jars/Closures-%26-Caps/24mm-Neck-Closures-for-Plastic-%26-Aluminium-bottles/


----------



## MellowYellow

Absolutely love that and have been thinking about getting a fat max for a while for that purpose! 

One question, how deep is the bottom section? I have meguires bottles so wondering if they will fit.

Cheers


----------



## Gee

I never had the urge to replace all my mismatching bottles until I viewed this thread...! Good work :thumb:


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS

great kit mate have just the one stanley tool chest which i can wheel out to the car bargin b&q usually sell them half price every now and again

at the moment am using hozelock bottles


----------



## Ojai

Great job, looks very tidy! You have given me a few ideas


----------



## CNOEVO

I dont understand how you got ther art work for the labels :S?


----------



## RandomlySet

very nice set up indeed


----------



## Tweak

Anyone thats interested, you can get the box for £81.49 delivered (mainland UK) here;

http://www.safetyjunction.co.uk/product/stanleysta194210-fatmaxcantileverrollingworkshop406.html

I love the shopping feature that google introduced =D


----------



## adolfitovr6

nice, thats easy to take


----------



## james_death

They turn up on bay from time to time at the 70 posted.


----------



## paranoid73

Very nice, more info on the labels please :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

just ordered from naturally thinking
Your Order Contains the Following Items: 
1 x Aluminium Bottle NEW! 1000ml 
1 x 89mm Neutral Plastic Lid 
5 x 24mm Atomiser (Natural) 
5 x 250ml Clear Plastic Bottle 24mm neck PET Plastic 
15 x 500ml Clear Plastic Bottle 24mm neck PET Plastic 
1 x 300ml Clear Plastic Jar 89mm neck PET Plastic 
10 x 24mm Trigger Spray (Black) 
5 x 24mm Natural Disc Top Cap 
4 x 50ml Blue Plastic Jar - Premium Double Wall with Shive and Black Lid 


would like info on labels if you can :thumb:

not got a fat max yet.. gonna transform my old tool box, its not really portable but will keep my stuff neater.


----------



## ad172

Had a couple of messages/posts about the labels. 

What information would people be after exactly. 

I would just load a file up with them all on there but I need to be mindful of the copyright.


----------



## CraigQQ

if you could post a link to where you got the labels.

and where you got the artwork for them.. unless you made it yourself..

im not sure you could just post up label artwork here, the copyright infringement could get you in trouble.. so i wouldnt temp fate lol


----------



## ashburton88

This is amazing, something I'd love to do myself but don't know if I can warrant the cost.


----------



## tonyy

Great collection..


----------



## CraigQQ

i was just about to look for this thread, 
needed to find out where you got the foam.

oh and i made my own labels (dont have clear ones yet.. just used white for the moment)
using photoshop and logos from google. simple to do


----------



## CraigQQ

just found a very cheap supplier for foam.. and i dont need to cut it to size..

(i done it the more expensive way as i want a couple layers of foam so i can cut different hieghts for different products..

www.efoam.co.uk 
charcoal grey packaging foam..

i wanted to fill two flight cases..
so i wanted 2 layers of 42x28x3.5 cm but got 3 so i have one to play with incase something goes wrong.
and i wanted 3 layers of 39x23x2 cm... so i got 4 for same reason as above.

total price £19.80 free postage.

it would have been around £15 if i wanted one layer (ie 7cm for the bigger one and 6cm for the smaller case) 
but this gives me more option


----------



## Chris424

Adam this is an awesome thread, credit to you! Sometimes I get put off a detailing because of having to lug all my detailing stuff out (all in different places etc) - this will solve that issue :thumb: It also satisfies my OCD :lol:

I bought the FatMax from eBay for £72.99 inc Delivery. I found I got a much better search when using "Cantilever" rather than "FatMax" or "Toolbox"

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stanley-FatMax-Cantilever-Rolling-Tool-Workshop-194210_W0QQitemZ140532256384QQcategoryZ11706QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8386495344114628209

Really interested in the labels and will order some in the next couple of days, where did you get the high quality logo's from? Google images only seems to have low quality ones which I am worried will print poorly?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ad172

I forgot about this thread so sorry about the delay. 

The logos were just the results of a quick search on Google. In fairness the image doesn't need to be particularly high res as it's printed fairly small. 

Thanks again for all the great comments and just glad I could share a useful product with you all. 

Adam


----------



## robtech

superb,been thinking in getting one of these carts for a while but now that i see what can be done you have convinced me.cheers for taking the time to show this.nice 1


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

This is a dangerous thread for me :-D OCD central and now you've just started the next phase haha !!! :lol:

Genious, and innovative.

they were selling a box like that in Lidil there a while back, big enough to fit a Makita in and all. im so sick i didnt buy it !! Now more so !!

Nice One :thumb:


----------



## BigLeeM

Wow just read this thread for the first time and all the links, some brilliant tips and site to get the gear from. Thanks for all the info on this and taking time out to write it. The site with all the bottles,caps and spray heads is second to non and very cheap........


----------



## tommyzooom

That amazing, Labels are my next job, though I'm guessing my poor inkjet printer won't be up to the job,
Some more info on the labels and your printer please


----------



## ad172

tommyzooom said:


> That amazing, Labels are my next job, though I'm guessing my poor inkjet printer won't be up to the job,
> Some more info on the labels and your printer please


The printer was a work one although nothing a home printer can't handle.

What info about the labels are you after??

Cheers

Adam


----------



## CraigQQ

i used an inket and some cheap white labels.. look pretty good, 
if you look on ebay, theres a few clear labels that are inkjet friendly.. more of them tend to be laser only so watch what ones your buying.


----------



## Joeboy

Got to do this brilliant


----------



## BAXRY

Not very jealous ! I'm going to have to give this a go now that looks awesome. Don't take this as an insult because it's not, it looks like a makeup artists box. 

Very good work.


----------



## Naddy37

BAXRY said:


> Don't take this as an insult because it's not, it looks like a makeup artists box.
> 
> Very good work.


Well, technically speaking, isn't that what we all do to our cars? Slap make-up on em to enhance their looks....

Should get my stash of bottles this week, already got the labels, just need the nice storage case now...:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Top work top quality :thumb: 
I'm looking to make like your clear label , can you advise me please best Label writer model to make like your clear label  .


----------



## ad172

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Top work top quality :thumb:
> I'm looking to make like your clear label , can you advise me please best Label writer model to make like your clear label  .


I used a printer from work (a large Xerox jobby), although any half decent printer will do. Just make sure the labels are for the printer. I.e. laser labels for laser printer.

Adam


----------



## mozmo17

this is awesome good work my misses would think I am even sadder than she does now but it is annoying going in and out of the house foam is a good idea too.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bentleya

Not sure if anyone has already mentioned it but, the clear plastic bottles in the 500ml variety are the same as DoDo juices 500ml bottles. 

All the marking on the bottom are the same, plus same amount of thread on the top.


----------



## davesei

my first post on this forum and im almost nursing a semi  ...nice box my friend hope to show off my collection very soon


----------



## CraigQQ

davesei said:


> my first post on this forum and im almost nursing a semi


:lol: :lol: that is one of the funniest things ive read in ages.:thumb:


----------



## paulish

very neat bit of kit  great job!


----------



## 20vKarlos

another great post... good read.. now i know what to do when i get really anal with my stuff lol


----------



## Guest

Probably a stupid question, can you fit a five litre container in the bottom compartment of this storage system.

For example: will five litres of snowfoam and a foam lance fit in the bottom compartment.


----------



## ad172

Jim13 said:


> Probably a stupid question, can you fit a five litre container in the bottom compartment of this storage system.
> 
> For example: will five litres of snowfoam and a foam lance fit in the bottom compartment.


Pretty confident you could but you probably wouldn't be able to fit the tray in above.

Adam


----------



## Guest

Probably will end up getting one of these anyway, just might mean I'll have to have my snowfoam on it's side instead of upright {that should sort any clearance issues out}.


----------



## dscam

New to the site but love this thread Adam - real credit to you for sharing the pictures and then the techniques so we could all copy you!

You should be on commission for the bottle suppliers!!

Thanks again


----------



## ad172

:thumb:


dscam said:


> New to the site but love this thread Adam - real credit to you for sharing the pictures and then the techniques so we could all copy you!
> 
> You should be on commission for the bottle suppliers!!
> 
> Thanks again


Considering what I have gleaned from this site it's the least I could do to give something back!


----------



## Mr.Ry

Good Setup Mate


----------



## moshinho

What are the size of the the bottles?
the little and the bigger?










You buy from here?

http://www.naturallythinking.com/categories/Bottles-&-Jars/Plastic-Bottles/


----------



## svended

:doublesho Wow absolutely loving this. I want one, just need somewhere to put it and someone to pay for it, ow well, a guy can dream.


----------



## JakeWhite

Hi mate I'm thinking of a set-up like this. Could you tell me how you did the labels? Did you just buy avery label sheets and design them in word and print through a normal printer with normal ink?


----------



## moshinho

up to my question? anyone?


----------



## Trip tdi

Thats super neat, and very clever work there, amazing.


----------



## Fish

I love the way some old threads come back to life.  Superb work.

Fish


----------



## Lupostef

Top stuff


----------



## ad172

moshinho said:


> What are the size of the the bottles?
> the little and the bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You buy from here?
> 
> http://www.naturallythinking.com/categories/Bottles-&-Jars/Plastic-Bottles/


The bottles at the back are 500ml and ones at the front are 300ml. Both bought from Naturallythinking.com

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Keir

this is awesome. great idea man.


----------



## fox1983

hello mate this is a great idea which i am in process of doing.
couple of questions for you.
1. i have downloaded the software for the stickers, but did you use a template on there as i cant find anything or did you do it free had.
2. what are the dimentions of the auto glym and description logos.

thanks very much.


----------



## Fish

Fox that might cause a few copyright issues. 

Fish


----------



## fox1983

think the only issues would be if you sell it on not if you use it as a label on your own bottles.
All im asking is if he used a template to do the stickers in avery's label software if not what dimentions he used so i can get them printed up for my bottles that arrive tomorrow.


----------



## ad172

fox1983 said:


> think the only issues would be if you sell it on not if you use it as a label on your own bottles.
> All im asking is if he used a template to do the stickers in avery's label software if not what dimentions he used so i can get them printed up for my bottles that arrive tomorrow.


Hi Fox

I used the Avery software for the template. The label packaging should have the relevant code on the front. I then imported the logos from what I'd saved and adjusted in photo editing software.

If you do a search on Google images that should give you what you are looking for.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## fox1983

Brilliant thank you Adam.


----------



## grantdan

are these bottles any good for storing alloy wheel cleaner/ window cleaner/ tardis or are they only for polish use?


----------



## ad172

Hi Grantdan

I've used mine for Tardis, IronX, IPA for a considerable period and they have all been fine.

Adam


----------



## grantdan

cheers buddy, thats all i needed to know. oh blackwood your from, im in nelson. do you do any detailing work for people? if so pm me im in desperate need of wiper marks polished out of my screens.


----------



## markbob917

have you got the interior dimensions of the bottom box? and then what are the bottle dimensions?


----------



## markbob917

anyone? reason i ask is im wondering if the dimensions of the bottom box are the same as the standard 3 in 1 box that stanley do


----------



## manu92

@ ad172 can you Tell me how you Design the Label?


----------



## Paulalfc

Can anyone tell me how you change the Autoglym logo from red to gold (for extra gloss protection label) as i cannot seem to find any decent logos on google under images. I would like to change the logo to match up with the logo on the bottles but can only seem to find the red ones or black.

Thanks


----------



## TonyX5

Thanks AD172, what a brilliant idea. Quite a few people said they were going to make one but I have not seen any pictures. I thought I would share my version with you all.

I started with a different Fat Max, it has a removable top box, two 10cm deep draws and a large bottom draw.



Like ad172 I also like all my product bottles to match. I do not have a large collection of unused stuff like most people, I do my research and follow recommendations on here and when I find a product I like if possible I buy in bulk and stick with it and do not follow the crowd.





The bottles are 300ml bottles with relevant tops, all bought from Naturally Thinking. I bought the foam from efoam, it is 50mm thick and cut to size.
They fit neatly in the top box with room for more products if and when needed.



The top box also has a shallow tray to hold small odds and sods.



The two middle draws are deep enough to hold my drying and buffing cloths.



And various applicators and da pads.



The bottom draw is nice and deep, plenty deep enough for a da and other tools or extra cloths etc.



Thanks for looking 
Tony


----------



## GSTR3301

Klass box mate!! Very tidy


----------



## james_death

That is a sweet storage set up...:thumb:


----------



## TonyX5

Paulalfc said:


> Can anyone tell me how you change the Autoglym logo from red to gold (for extra gloss protection label) as i cannot seem to find any decent logos on google under images. I would like to change the logo to match up with the logo on the bottles but can only seem to find the red ones or black.
> 
> Thanks


Right click, and save image as


----------



## jenks

Sorry Tony but I need to point out a spelling mistake on your Prima Amigo bottle, you have typed amego! 

Really nice set up though


----------



## Stirks

I want one! cracking ideas, sick of lugging around three or four bags worth of gear every time


----------



## TonyX5

jenks said:


> Sorry Tony but I need to point out a spelling mistake on your Prima Amigo bottle, you have typed amego!
> 
> Really nice set up though


All sorted :thumb:


----------



## jenks

:thumb:


----------



## qualar

What size Avery labels are you using on the 500ml bottles?


----------



## TonyX5

qualar said:


> What size Avery labels are you using on the 500ml bottles?


99.1mm x 38.1mm 14 per page got mine here:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161298047...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## tarbyonline

PeteO said:


> You can get the bottles from here
> http://www.naturallythinking.com/categories/Bottles-%26-Jars/Plastic-Bottles/
> 
> They do nice aluminium ones too!!!!! :thumb:


Interestingly they have an HDPE bottle for 65p which is also available for £3.99 with a certain companies label on it


----------



## lksopener

Brilliant thread this and amazing storage idea! 

I've always hated the non uniformity of different brand bottles but this is a great cheap soloution.

Re: the tool box I'll save up!


----------



## djceejay

Lovely idea and great execution. I have been thinking about this, and came across this storage from Stanley. It is a bit cheaper at £75, and looks large enough. I also its flexibility about detaching components, which could be handy as you walk around the car.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stanley-1-79-206-Rolling-Workshop/dp/B007FHBT7Y/ref=pd_sim_sbs_diy_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1PGCW9125GPW0NT2TCNB


----------



## prodetailer

Made my own detailing cart with 25mm box section and 4 euro boxes







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## djgregory

http://www.diy.com/nav/fix/tool-sto...y-Fatmax-Cantilever-Rolling-Workshop-11247875

Bargain price for anyone interested.


----------



## pajd

Can I ask why people need to buy empty bottles? If the product they buy is already in a bottle then why buy more to use the product? Or is it because the product doesn't come in a spray head bottle?


----------



## JMorty

OCD mainly. Same size and look bottles for everything, also you get a recognised spray pattern and amount. Last bit is a bit of me they and I tend to buy in bulk due to usage.


----------



## T.C

What a brilliant idea! 

Got me tempted now. Very useful way to carry all your bits about in a tidy manor. Especially for mobile detailers.


----------



## Joshsta1000

I know this is a long shot! I don't have a printer, or a computer... I was wondering wether anyone would be willing to make a few labels for me? Obviously I would sort out postage/materials costs + a bit on top for your time &effort! 

I've recently bought all the bottles and have them, just don't want to do the transfers and not know what each bottle has in it!


----------



## _Steven67

Joshsta1000 said:


> I know this is a long shot! I don't have a printer, or a computer... I was wondering wether anyone would be willing to make a few labels for me? Obviously I would sort out postage/materials costs + a bit on top for your time &effort!
> 
> I've recently bought all the bottles and have them, just don't want to do the transfers and not know what each bottle has in it!


You can print them from the website dude!


----------



## Monny Fan

_Steven67 said:


> You can print them from the website dude!


Link??


----------



## Moldivate

i wonder how it hold up to ironx and apc?


----------



## lightningslow

If cost is an issue and you aren't after the absolute best quality that Stanley offers, this is a viable alternative

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251445189725?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ia79

I've seen the following at B&Q which is £20.00 at the moment:
http://www.diy.com/departments/stan...le-workshop-h625mm-w255mm-l445mm/66293_BQ.prd
For the cost of a basic tote bag it's not too bad.


----------



## saul

Joshsta1000 said:


> I know this is a long shot! I don't have a printer, or a computer... I was wondering wether anyone would be willing to make a few labels for me? Obviously I would sort out postage/materials costs + a bit on top for your time &effort!
> 
> I've recently bought all the bottles and have them, just don't want to do the transfers and not know what each bottle has in it!


Hello,

Are you still after some labels? I am in the process of designing and printing some off for myself. I can ask for extra's.

P.S. Open to all...


----------



## enc

TonyX5 said:


> Thanks AD172, what a brilliant idea. Quite a few people said they were going to make one but I have not seen any pictures. I thought I would share my version with you all.
> 
> I started with a different Fat Max, it has a removable top box, two 10cm deep draws and a large bottom draw.
> 
> 
> 
> Father Christmas is bringing me one of these :thumb:


----------



## 5kinner

This is awesome .... my OCD is so happy right now!


----------



## Coddy20

Im lovei g this idea, im ordering some bottels now &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## P3T3R

OCD level - 100

I need this in my life! Good thing pay day is coming...


----------



## Jozi

I was thinking of doing this with my own kit as i don't have much room where i live to store stuff and my parent live to far away to keep all there. 

How did you decide on the size of the bottles? Would 300mm be enough in most cases? I have a 500ml clay lube bottle (same as on the site you linked) while not to big I only used it once so far and still have lots of lube left. Maybe certain other products go a bit faster? 

It's pretty much for personal use and maybe i can get away with smaller bottles? I mainly want to keep it all compact and in a small enough box i can slide under my bed or leave in the boot of the car without taking up to much space.


----------



## james_death

The Stanley tool station at class ohlson will be dropping from £100 to £60 from 2nd April to the 8th of April...

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Stanley-Rolling-Workshop/40-7850


----------



## ad172

Wow, not been on here in a long time and cannot believe this thread is still going. Awesome


----------



## JordanE

This is the best place ATM

Also receive 10% off tonight

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Stanley-Rolling-Workshop/40-7850


----------



## andyboygsi

I have a garage but I still want this lol


----------



## abby606

I'm a bit late to the party ad172 but I bought the same bottles, attachments and rolling workshop. I can't get the lid to close as the bottles are too tall (I've tried the 250ml, 300ml and 500ml!) with or without the lift out tray with a handle!

Am I doing something wrong or have they changed the depth of the top section in the rolling workshop perhaps?


----------

